# Preserving Shed Skin



## John_Mac (Oct 8, 2008)

Just wondering if it would be wise to spray a real light coat of clear lacquer on a shed skin.

I want to later mount it on a board and was thinking it would be the best way to stop it deteriating or crumbling.

As for mounting it on a board, for display, anyone have any ideas on the best sort of glue to use, maybe superglue ??​
Anyone with experience care to advise?

Thank you​


----------



## benmcalpine (Oct 8, 2008)

you can laminate them and trim it down


----------



## John_Mac (Oct 9, 2008)

I have read on older posts where people seemed to have had success with laminating sheds,
and it sounds like a good idea and durable.

What I was actually going to do was mount it on a board and have it behind glass in a picture frame.

I want to preserve the skin so that it does not eventually disintergrate once framed.

Wondering if anyone else has done this ?​


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know about superglue. Some superglue is quite potent and may 'eat-into' the skin?? I agree with BENMCALPINE.

Haven't done it, but thought about it when my snake first shed many moons ago.


----------



## kandi (Oct 9, 2008)

i have laminated them


----------



## SnakeJewellery (Oct 9, 2008)

I've done a lot of things with my shed skins. Water based varnish works well, either spray on or brush on.

I iron mine and store them between sheets of blotting paper in a big flower press, no need to coat them, they stay good for ages (I've had some in there for well over a year and they are perfect). You can make a big press with two sheets of wood and four nuts & bolts.

Spraying lightly with water while ironing will also shine them up a bit and bring out the colours a bit more, and help prevent them tearing if they're a bit dry.

I've also laminated them, but that depends on the size that will go through the laminator. Plus, bubbles and cloudy spots can be a pain.

Tracy


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 9, 2008)

I throw mine out ....saves all that trouble.....


----------



## V_I_K (Oct 15, 2008)

*Professional Advice*

*I though I would ask the professionals and this is the reply that I got ......
*Here is what you do:-
* Cut skin open down the ventral scales...
* Spray with metho and flatten out (inside down) on a smooth non porous surface...
* Place paper (butchers paper will do) and weight it down...wait until dry...
* Brush mounting board with watered down 75:25 wood glue and mount skin. 
* You can brush the top of the skin with wood glue as well cause it dries clear and strengthens the skin. 
Good luck.

Craig Adams
Operations Manager
AUSTRALIAN REPTILE PARK​*My thanks to Craig from Australian Reptile Park for this - I have posted it here for those interested 
All the best*


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks for posting VIK.


----------

